# Unequal Pitch Roof



## Francis Vineyard (Jan 28, 2015)

To what extent could you use R802.9 Framing of Openings before needing an engineer?

This is a top floor extension, not a shed dormer.


----------



## steveray (Jan 28, 2015)

I don't understand....Do you mean 802.3.1 for rafter to joist connection? Or  The point loads on the doubled trimmers?


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Jan 28, 2015)

Does the code prescriptively allow the ridge board located off center of the roof width?


----------



## steveray (Jan 28, 2015)

I say yes....not exactly spelled out (can or can't), but if you have proper thrust tie at rafter to ceiling joists at top of wall (or raised with adjustments) I don't see an issue...


----------



## mjesse (Jan 28, 2015)

Francis Vineyard said:
			
		

> Does the code prescriptively allow the ridge board located off center of the roof width?


This old carpenter says yes


----------



## High Desert (Jan 30, 2015)

Seen it many times with an 8/12 on the front and a 4/12 on the back, or similar diferrent pitches.


----------



## TJacobs (Feb 2, 2015)

salt box style


----------

